

Server Porn - shaunpud
http://porn.serverbear.com

======
wldlyinaccurate
Love the pics but do the URL and page title really need to contain the word
"porn"? It makes it a little embarrassing to open at work and some corporate
filters will even block the page.

~~~
anonymous
Yes.

------
TimJRobinson
Love the pics, I'd like to see more stats on how much HDD space / ram / CPU
speed each server in each pic is.

------
Floopsy
That's a great server rack.

------
nlh
Thanks for posting. This is the sort of fun, lighthearted stuff that geeks
around the world can appreciate.

And if you guys like this, there's a whole subreddit devoted to this (in fact,
as you'll see from the top, there's a whole network of SFW "porn" subreddits
for everything from astronomy to history pictures to natural disasters:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/serverporn>

------
waterlesscloud
That WOW server is pretty cool. Was it labeled that elaborately in production,
or is that for display purposes?

~~~
ericcholis
Display purposes, they auctioned them off for St. Jude Children's Research
Hospital after they were decommissioned. I think they raised about $300k.

~~~
shaunpud
<http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/3710218>

<http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/charity-auction/>

------
APuschilov
if that's where we're going here, i might as well post this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDScp1JCFHM>

~~~
shaunpud
At least it's not a floppy!

------
taligent
Not to draw attention away from their servers which are damn nice. This is
what I call server porn:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/01/oracle_exadata_x3_sy...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/01/oracle_exadata_x3_systems/)

40TB of data in RAM, 220TB on Flash. 1.5 million IOPS.

------
dcpn
NSFW

~~~
anoother
Please ignore parent, this is definitely SFW.

~~~
babarock
Unfortunately, that's not what the corporate filter I'm stuck behind says.

